# Was circumsicion necessary in THIS situation?



## pacifica (Apr 8, 2006)

One of my twin boys was born with his foreskin not completely formed. His glands were partically covered. The foreskin was pretty jagged looking and the underneath was pulled tight enough to cause the penis to be slightly curved. After seeing a specialist at our dr.s request, he was diagnosed as needing a circumsicion and he also had an undecended testicle. At 7 months, I was shocked and absolutely didn't want to do surgery, but I couldn't find many resources online (didn't know about this site). We ended up having the surgery at 11 months b/c doctor said it HAD to be done or he would have pain with erections. I still feel ill having made that choice without more info. Is THIS situation reason to have circumsicion? I already know that a testicle can "come down" up to 2 years old. Would love to hear Franks opinion of this situation. And also educate others who may have this situation. Since we made the choice not to circumsize, this was especailly hard. We now have one circumsized one intact...identical twin boys!


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

The thing I'm most wary about is why it HAAAAAAAD to be done so early (in the opinion of your doctor). Most little boys have some pain with early erections - cut or intact. For intact boys, because of the bonds weakening/breaking and for cut boys because it's whatever they have left stretching - and if they don't have enough left I'd wager it's more painful.

I personally would have gotten at least 3 opinions - of them being from pediatric urologists and waited to see how he grew.


----------



## pacifica (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes, that's been my biggest regret, not taking him to see another pediatric urologist. He saw 4 different MD's, but there are only 2 ped. urologists in Portland and I was told by my Dr. that they generally hold the same opinions.


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Aww, don't beat yourself over it mama. You made a decision on what your doctor advised....as many of us have done in one way or the other before. Was it the right solution, I have no idea but I'm sure Frank will be around sometime soon


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

Was it Dr. O'Halloran that you saw? I've been interning on the Ped floor at Emanuel and have found that he's a little circ happy. He circed a lil boy 'cause he had 1 UTI (he was almost 4) just because he was doing another surgery anyway. Also, I asked him about his boys when we consulted with him about my daughter. He said that they were circed at birth. Anyway, I wouldn't be hard on yourself. You were following med. advice and trying to do the best thing for your son. I hope he's healing well.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I am not a doctor or any kind of medical professional but it may be that since the foreskin wasn't completely formed it wouldn't necessarily have functioned properly.

You did the best you could with what you had - you can't beat yourself up over that! Most doctors in this country are apparently woefully undereducated about the foreskin - it's very difficult and unfair that we as parents and laypeople need to know more than they do.

Hugs, mama, please don't be so hard on yourself!


----------



## Islay (Apr 29, 2006)

First, I must concur with all those who have stressed that you and your husband should NOT blame yourselves. In your environment, I would probably have done the same. We all automatically tend to trust our doctors and accept their advice.

In England, no one would have insisted on circumcision as imperative at such a young age. Initially, as long as there was no problem with urinating or some other potential dangerous abnormality, you would have been advised to wait and do nothing other than care for him as you do his brother. Even abnormalities often work out and find a compromise as children grow.

But this is academic now because the surgery was done. So... on to the matter of your having twin boys, one circ'd and one intact. I too am I twin, though not identical. (He's 10 minutes older - which he used to take delight in reminding me!) I was a 2½ lb make-weight, but twins nonetheless







: We grew up together, shared the same birthday parties, went everywhere and did everything joined at the hip! As adults now, we are still very close - even to the extent that a few years ago I was woken one night, half dreaming, with an all-pervading certainty that he was very distressed. He was in Kenya at the time and I couldn't phone him, but within a week I received a letter. His wife was seriously ill. I must hasten to add that she recovered and is still alive and well.









My point in sharing this with you is because you specifically stressed that you have twin boys and seemed to imply that one being circ'd might compromise their 'twinness'. I doubt it very much!









Christopher


----------



## Islay (Apr 29, 2006)

So will do so now!









C


----------



## pacifica (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes, Dr. O'Hollaran! I knew he circumcised his boys at birth and he knew our stance on NOT wanting to do any surgery we didn't have to do. We weren't thinking of it as a circumsision surgery, but in the end that was the most obvious thing that was done. Thanks for so much support! My boys are still so young and don't even know they are twins, I don't think! What I mean is that they don't compare themselves, at least not verbally (and they are very verbal!). I will just explain to my son his situation at birth and be confident with the decision we made, even though I do worry about it. We do have a birth picture showing the abnormality. As far as circumcision goes, there is no way I would ever choose to change a perfectly normal body. I know my cut son HAS to be loosing sensation on his glands, because if not he wouldn't be able to stand all the exposure! I mourn my husband's foreskin as well. So sad. Thanks everyone for the support. I wish I knew about this site and could have used it for research.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Welcome here!

I am sorry to hear you are second guessing your decision to have the surgery performed. There are many difficult decisions we have to make as parents and sometimes there is just no way to know whether we made the right one or not. It sounds like you did the best you could with the information you had at hand and for that, you can't be faulted.

When the time comes that the boys ask questions about the differences, you can simply explain that the circ's boy was born differently, so they were different in that regard right from the start. Explain the problem and how you got medical advice to help correct it. I am sure he will understand!


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

http://www.theurologyclinic.com/providers.html

Patrick S. O'Hollaren, MD
Diplomate of the American Board of Urology
(Practice Limited to Pediatric Urology)

Dr. O'Hollaren received his undergraduate degree at Stanford University in 1983 and earned his medical degree at Oregon Health Sciences University in 1987. In 1992, he completed his surgical internship and urological residency at Yale and went on to Baylor/Texas Children's Hospital to complete a Fellowship in Pediatric Urology in 1994.

http://www.theurologyclinic.com/services.html

Pediatric Urology

Dr. O'Hollaren is one of only three pediatric urologists in the State of Oregon. His practice is limited to children with problems of the genitalia and urinary tract. All pediatric patients are seen by referral from their pediatrician or other primary care provider. All care is provided on the campus of the Legacy Children's Hospital.

Common urology problems seen by Dr. O'Hollaren include:

-Hydronephrosis, Reflux
-Enuresis (bedwetting), incontinence, frequency, urgency, leaking or dripping
-Frequent urinary tract infections or bladder infections
-Hydrocele
-*Foreskin problems (circumcisions)*
-Meatal stenosis

Contact info:

http://www.theurologyclinic.com/contactus.html
http://www.theurologyclinic.com/locations.html

More:

O'Hollaren, Patrick S MD
SpecialtiesPediatric UrologyCertified: 1996
AffiliationEmanuel Hospital
Good Samaritan Hospital
EducationMedical SchoolOregon Health Science Universi
InternshipYale- New Haven Hospital
ResidencyYale- New Haven Hospital
FellowshipBaylor College of Medicine
FellowshipTX Children's Hosp-Houston

PracticeThe Urology Clinic PC
Address501 N Graham St, Ste 420
Portland , OR 97227
Phone(503)288-7303

http://www.legacyhealth.org/body.cfm...&dr_no=4444614

---

How telling is that? Foreskin problems are listed as synonymous with circumcisions...

Jen


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh, the irony that "foreskin problems (circumcision)" is listed right before meatal stenosis - a circ complication!


----------

